# my cursor jumps around while i'm typing



## topflite (Nov 14, 2005)

sometimes when i'm typing, my cursor changes location and completely screws up the text. i've noticed that it usually only happens after i type the letter "y". can anyone PLEASE help me solve this??


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

is it a laptop or a desktop that you are typing on ? Is it a qwerty keyboard? We could use a little more info, before we would venture a suggestion.

By the way, welcome to TSG, I am sure you will find the help you need here, there are lots of good folks that hang out here!


----------



## topflite (Nov 14, 2005)

Yes...it is a qwerty keyboard on a Dell Inspiron E1505 Laptop. I'm not sure what else you might need....just ask and I will provide.


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

topflite said:


> Yes...it is a qwerty keyboard on a Dell Inspiron E1505 Laptop. I'm not sure what else you might need....just ask and I will provide.


the letter "y" is directly above your touchpad, there is a very good chance that you are touching the touchpad as you are typing, causing your cursor to jump around. Maybe you should disable the touchpad, as you type, and use a usb mouse to move your cursor, when you are typing large amounts of text. Please let us know if this might be the problem.


----------



## topflite (Nov 14, 2005)

Maybe I misunderstood what you meant by qwerty...I assumed that was just the standard keyboard layout. The Y button is 3 rows above the space bar...making it 4 rows above the touch pad. Virtually impossible to hit both at the same time. I've even watched the screen as I type and can see it actually jump locations on it's own. Very frustrating.


----------



## kenny111111 (Dec 11, 2008)

hello
dont want to step on any toes here. 
if you google this problem it seems to be very common and very widespread. 
this is the only guy that claims a solution. 
http://slimdave420.blogspot.com/2007/05/jumping-skipping-cursor-problem-solved.html

best of luck, please let us know if his solution works for you..:up:


----------

